# Amoxicillin Tablets with BMP 193 on them ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Urgently need to know the strength of yellow Amoxicillin tablets with BMP 193 on them .. cat caught robin on Starling Talk is awaiting treatment .. anybody know?

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.drugs.com/forum/pill-identification/yellow-round-tablet-bmp-193-a-34837.html 

This says it is veterinary amoxillin 50 mg.
(from Mom)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> http://www.drugs.com/forum/pill-identification/yellow-round-tablet-bmp-193-a-34837.html
> 
> This says it is veterinary amoxillin 50 mg.
> (from Mom)


Thanks, Mom! I had found that site but didn't read down far enough to see the 50 mg per tablet post. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. we're going with 50 mg per tablet for right now as the bird really needs to get some meds into it. The rescuer will check with her vet in the morning to be sure.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sad to report that the little robin died a short while ago .. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry, I am sorry to hear the robin didn't make it.


----------

